# Aloe vera concentrate in Lip balm question.



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

From what I understand you cannot use aloe vera straight from the plant as it will mold.


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks..I k new it would be too easy!


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

would this work in lip balms then? The receipe calls for aloe vera concentrate. 

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/aloe-vera-gel-juice-decolorized-p-530.html


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

It should.


----------



## deejaycee (Apr 30, 2008)

Two problems: 

1, you're trying to combine a water-based product (aloe juice) with an oil based product (presumably beeswax and sweet almond oil or whatever lipbalm recipe you are using). They won't go together easily and will very possibly sweat out of each other. 

2, The aloe product you pointed to - read the detail on the page. It is water based, can and will spoil and be contaminated with micro-organisms and needs to be used with a preservative. You need to look for a cosmetic type preservative to add to your lipbalm if you use this product, or any water-based additive for that matter. 

If you really want an aloe additive, see if you can find a dried powdered product or one in an oil base.


----------

